# Anyone know online grad degree?



## PianoCoach (Nov 28, 2010)

I would love to work on a graduate degree in music history but can't find an online school that offers it. (it seems like every other major is possible).Music history would actually be compatible with learning independently. I work odd hours and am unable to enroll in the nearby conservatory. Does anyone have any leads?


----------

